# Grace Olivia - 2/8/08 NOW WITH PICS!!



## debralouise

Well where do I start?

I hadn't felt my usual movements during the day on Friday so we thought it was a good idea to pop over to the midwife unit and just check on things. Well I was monitored for about an hour and the midwife faxed off the report to the hospital where it was checked by the registrar. He wasn't happy and asked us to go straight in.

We arrived about 8pm and again I was monitored to which again they weren't happy as she was having very quiet moments with no activity. He decided that as I was full term it would be best to induce me:hissy: (I wasn't happy as I hadn't shaved my legs!! Seriously that was all I could think about! :dohh:)

I was given the gel at 11pm ad was 3cm by 5am so taken to the labour ward. Started on the gas and air but by 9am I was still only 4cm so I was given a drip to speed things up (My goodness they weren't lying!) So I asked for some pethedine (wow if only they sold this!!!) I managed to sleep between contractions (and apparently talked rubbish for a good while!)

The contractions intensified so I ended up with an epi. Anyway babies heartbeat dropped to 60 and the midwife ressed the emergency button - you can imagine the panic was now having! A consultant was paged to deliver her by forceps and I was told to stop pushing as she was really struggling.

So finally after a rather large cut and very rough consultant GRACE OLIVIA was born at 8.40pm weighing a very healthy 7.8 (after the worry of the growth scans! :hissy:)

Well we're home now and she is simply gorgeous and well worth every second of the labour - I didn't realise I would be this in love!

I will add a pic when I have a chance - she needs a cuddle at the mo (or that's my excuse because mummy wants a cuddle!)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_0850.JPG
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 174









100_0853.JPG
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 160









100_0856.JPG
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 127









100_0857.JPG
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 148


----------



## Younglutonmum

Wow what a story!!

Congratulations!! I cannot wait to see the piccys!!

Hope you're enjoying your cuddle with her :)

xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun, you did great!

xx


----------



## Moulder86

Congratulations, they're well worth all the trouble in the end.

xx


----------



## EFM

Congratulations,.....well worth the wait & the pain aren't they lol

:hugs:


----------



## destiny27

congratulations :happydance::hugs:


----------



## miel

congratulations!


----------



## leedsforever

congrats :yipee:


----------



## Frankie

congratulations xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma_27

:happydance: Congratulations


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :D


----------



## liamnsean

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of your little angel!!


----------



## mummymadness

A big congrats . Glad she arrived safely . x .


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations, hun.


----------



## sammie18

Great story!! Haha i would have been mad if i didnt get to shave my legs lol


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations hun.xxx


----------



## Pearl

aw congratulations and well done.
cant wait to se pics x


----------



## clairebear

congrats xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats hun! Great name by the way :)


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!!


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations :)


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## Whisper

wow! congrats hun! 

xxx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations!!


----------



## Blob

CONGRATS!! :yipee:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations :D 

Looking forward to seeing her pics.


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Katie_baby_1

Congrats!! Nice name choice! x x


----------



## Carley

debralouise said:


> (I wasn't happy as I hadn't shaved my legs!! Seriously that was all I could think about! :dohh:)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That was me when my waters broke!!!

I'm glad she's healthy, she's just too beautiful for words!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni she is stunning.

xxxx


----------



## charliebear

congratulations.x


----------



## Chellebelle

congratulations! She is adorable. xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done hunni, shes gorgeous...... deffo gotta come and get some cuddles from lil Grace (ps love her name) xx

oh and pethedene woohoo lmao


----------



## danni2609

congrats shes gorgeous.x


----------



## Mummy2Many

She is beautiful, congratulations :)


----------



## xx-andy-xx

congrats :) 
just thought i'd add, i know a Grace Olivia born the same day in 2005.

You have a beautiful daughter.


----------



## celine

Congrats she is sooo pretty :)


----------



## Becki77

congrats! great pcis! xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! Your daughter is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trishk

congrats!


----------



## CK Too

Just gorgeous. Congratulations x


----------



## babe2ooo

aww so cute,congrats


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x x x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------

